# hello im ripley



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

hello i just lost my first mouse...as of the breeder was a crap one...*r.i.p jerry* i had him for a week and he was a little tiny thing... now i might be getting three does i have a wired cage for it with toys and food and water and a wheel! 
other pets
rabbit
9 chickens who we get eggs everyday ^^ 
well i hope im loved here and i hope my mice are loved to...
i need some female mice names i think im getting some brokens and selfs...but ill post pics to what i get!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum. And sorry for the lose of your mouse *hugs* I know what it's like to have that happen (lost one of my first mice to the same conditions you did, she was 5 weeks old but smaller than even a 2 week old one. She couldn't even walk properly and was always curled in on herself. I just didn't realise at the time that there was so much wrong with her and she died a week later after numerous health problems kicking in. And I then lost the rest of my first group rushing them back to the vet after giving them medication the vet prescribed the wrong dose for and they all died on the way there - now don't go anywhere near that vet surgery.) Wishing you and your new girls the best of luck, and hopefully you never experience a breeder like that again x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

gosh, ill cry my eyes out when my "teabag" dies.  
Hope you're ok!
And hello!


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

teabag hehe nice name  
yea jerry had a bad owner befour...he had so much wrong with him...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, I love chickens! I used to have some bantam hens.  Welcome!


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

i have three that lay blue eggs and they are better tasting then the normal ones.. 
i have one blue hen i have two red headed hens a white hen a black hen a ginger hen a ginger and white hen and two brown hens ^^


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, that's awesome. My bantams layed eggs that were much better than store-bought ones too. One time, one of my hens layed an egg that had no yolk. It was bizarre, the egg was smaller than normal too. :lol:


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

its cool when u get double yolked eggs the size of them is huge...the bad thing is...dad was cooking and he broke an egg put it in the pan and a chick came out


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

> its cool when u get double yolked eggs the size of them is huge...the bad thing is...dad was cooking and he broke an egg put it in the pan and a chick came out


LOL! :lol: :lol:

That made my morning!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

awwww


----------

